# What's a Gale Day?



## murphaph (29 Jan 2008)

Something to do with rent annuity colection, but what exactly?


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jan 2008)

Any use?


----------



## murphaph (29 Jan 2008)

Thanks Clubman, you don't happen to know what it actually means? It's mentioned in legal correspondence of my deceased father wrt a legal acion he has pending. I thought it would be in wiki which is uaually very good with legal terminology but it seems to be just an irish thing.


----------



## murphaph (29 Jan 2008)

Edit: It's not much really: http://dictionary.die.net/gale day


----------



## ramble (29 Jan 2008)

It's the day on which rent is due


----------



## juke (29 Jan 2008)

Also a date when either party can terminate a lease (depending on the terms of course) - would be common on long commercial leases


----------



## trailite (30 Jan 2008)

There is a great Irish mini series called
The Hanging Gale (with the McCann brothers) 1995

That was the first time I had heard of the term Gale..A google search for
gale day brings up an Irish governmen site with more details on the term
"gale day"


----------



## PMU (30 Jan 2008)

It’s the rent day.  Every tenancy is presumed to have commenced on the last gale day of the calendar year on which the rent has become due and payable.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2008)

> *What's a Gale Day?*


One of Larry Grayson's catchphrases?


----------

